
History Of The Color Wheel - rms
http://www.colourlovers.com/blog/2008/05/08/history-of-the-color-wheel/?
======
michael_dorfman
Hasn't this article been posted here recently, or am I misremembering?

In any event, it's a fascinating article, and a great introduction to a
interesting and overlooked subject-- the history of color. How many other
fields can boast serious interventions by both Newton and Goethe?

~~~
rms
PG posted it last month, in my opinion it didn't get enough points so I wanted
to give it another try.

